# Hummingbird 997c with full upgrade



## onthemark (Nov 18, 2014)

What would a 997c with full upgrade complete system be worth in mint condition


----------



## onthemark (Nov 18, 2014)

It also has the chip with all the lakes on it


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are two for sale.http://www.bbcboards.net/showthread.php


----------



## onthemark (Nov 18, 2014)

It pulls up a message that,says notify addmin


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

see if it shows up. http://www.bbcboards.net/showthread.php?t=742465 here is the only other one http://www.bbcboards.net/showthread.php?t=755496


----------



## onthemark (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you


----------

